# Showtime Shawn Porter vs Kell Brook & Bika vs Dirrell II RBR



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Showtime 3 Title fights! Porter vs Brook*

Jorge Linares wins by 2nd round KO over Ira Terry.

Wilder coming up...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime Extreme is on right now. Linares vs Ira Terry and Wilder vs Gavern


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Linares's fight is already over



Spoiler



Linares wins by 2nd round KO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder vs Jason Gavern. 224 lbs for Wilder. Gavern 247. about 10 pounds heavier than usual. He's taken this fight on 6 days notice apparently...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

got my thread started 1 minute before yours...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder gonna finish this in 1


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gavern very soft. Want to see a body shot KO tonight from Wilder...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavern won the first round lol he caught wilder with some shots surprisingly


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wilder showing that amazing jab


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

solid round. no need to rush...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gavern shoulder rolling...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder not really going for the KO here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> got my thread started 1 minute before yours...


shit my bad. I refreshed to make sure nobody else had one


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ends in 3


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gavern's in there. Wilder trying to land from the outside and hold off wild shots. need to get more active with the jab...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Every now and then gavern lands a right hand or a body shot though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this a 10 rounder. Gavern has fought well so fa, but its unlikely that he can keep it up. couple rights by Wilder and drops Gavern with a shot behind the head. honestly up to that point he was losing the round...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavern got a nice right hand in that WIlder took well, but wilder catches punches really well, im impressed


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He'll be in with Joshua next


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilder sucks


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good shot by Wilder. Gavern should go for broke...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Stiverne would whoop Wilders ass


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

shit that last punch may as well have been a knockout


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gavern asked the ref if he had any oxygen. Tough guy. But he's finished and the fights over...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder just needs to gain 15-20 pounds of muscle in his legs. Squats, calf raises, deadlifts and all that shit.


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

wilder is soo one dimensional stiverne should whoop him on paper


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder was almost too chill for this fight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder not going to get favorable reviews for this, but he did his job. Come to expect a faster cleaner finish from him. Stiverne is a tough fight for him...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

One handed fighter


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Still that power is immense.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I just don't understand how Stiverne is going attempt to walk deontay down like that, he doesn't throw many punches to begin with too


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I just don't understand how Stiverne is going attempt to walk deontay down like that, he doesn't throw many punches to begin with too


Arreola would probably disagree...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne isn't a fighter who walks people down, he likes to set traps and counter.
wilder is made to take advantage of stiverne's style, which is why King killed the fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

seemed like no one would do it last week so I did...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

My boi lydell rhodes up next. The charlie z conquerer.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Great, there's no link to these fights.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Arreola would probably disagree...


Stiverne was on the backfoot until he knocked him down, plus arreola doesn't have the massive reach that wilder has


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rhodes vs Nater jr welterweights...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

panchman69 said:


> wilder is soo one dimensional stiverne should whoop him on paper


He wasn't actually fighting, he was just working on his jab, and his defense while backing up.

Can't blame the guy for playing it safe.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> My boi lydell rhodes up next. The charlie z conquerer.


also gave Adrien Broner some good work in the lead up to the maidana fight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rhodes is fast. 

man refs is California love to talk...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> also gave Adrien Broner some good work in the lead up to the maidana fight


Yeah i remember that. He was outboxing broner for a bit. Landed alot of clean shots on broner


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rhodes looks pretty darned good right now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wow smh at Rhodes trunks and shoes, those have to be heavy as hell


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

like what I see out of Rhodes...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah i remember that. He was outboxing broner for a bit. Landed alot of clean shots on broner


was that him with Broner in the Mayweather gym video?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Stiverne was on the backfoot until he knocked him down, plus arreola doesn't have the massive reach that wilder has


fight needs to happen...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rhodes is very sharp. Good offensive variety.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> was that him with Broner in the Mayweather gym video?


Yep.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rhodes taggin this dude. the corner gone have to save him...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yep.


he was on Broner's ass. want to see more of this guy...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

got Estrada, Bika and Showtime winning tonight :bbb


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

WW may just have a new player, but Rhodes needs to improve his inside game. His inside punches are mostly getting smothered. He needs to find a way to bully his opponent more & open up some space in there.

Otherwise, just stay outside. He's very VERY good at moving in quickly. (Not unlike Porter.)


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> he was on Broner's ass. want to see more of this guy...


Yeah, he's pretty good overall. Good defensively, solid offense. Needs some bigger fights though imo.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also rhodes really doesnt have too much power, for all of his speed and skills.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They killed a squierrel for dudes trunks


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

was just a matter of time. Nater survives the round. He says he can't anymore and his trainer says don't worry about it...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This dude doesnt want it anymore. Complaining about his shoulder.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They killed a squierrel for dudes trunks


then put ink spots in it...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rhodes just made my short list of prospects to keep an eye on.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

war Bika def.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

No matter what happens tonight, Bika loses. You seen his wife?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if you have a 1-3 record, is it ok to have a nickname?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i dont think that wilder will even have a career as good as michael grant


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> i dont think that wilder will even have a career as good as michael grant


Scared of Wilder already. LOL. 
Mad because he would beat your favorite heavyweight?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Scared of Wilder already. LOL.
> Mad because he would beat your favorite heavyweight?


who? Scott? lol


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmao Quigley's handlers shitting their pants right now that Mr. 1 and 3 is gonna land a shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> who? Scott? lol


is that your fav hw?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> is that your fav hw?


no, my bad. i misread. i thought you said he already beat quincy's fav HW


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> No matter what happens tonight, Bika loses. You seen his wife?





> #93 Sakio Bika
> The deadly scorpion from Cameroon sinks his venom into the top 93. A famous TV Star and a local hero in Syndey.. Sakio Bika never needed boxing for money.. He boxed for the sheer joy of it. The sheer rush of taking punches on his granite chin and not blinking. The sheer blood pumping, heart altering, soul leaping act of violent warfare in the ring.
> 
> Bika strived for greatness from the very start.. He rushed through his division, heaping win after win on top of his resume before going over to Germany and getting a TD against German Champion Markus Beyer. Bika set his sights even higher after that and went for Welsh Legend Joe Calzaghe.. The two met in a clash that produced plenty of fireworks and high end drama. Bika came up short against Calzaghe and vowed to return stronger than ever..
> ...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That was a beautiful read Turbo. Thank you


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Scared of Wilder already. LOL.
> Mad because he would beat your favorite heavyweight?


i dont have favorite fighters per se because i gamble and dont need the emotions.

however, i do have a favorite fighter tonight and his name is shawn porter


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Main Card starts in 30...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BKB also tonight...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll be checking in in a few hours. Pumped for this fight man :bbb Off to the gymmmm in the meantime


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i was too late to bet on the dirrell vs bika on vbookie. F!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Linares in line for shot at WBC title. Figeroua says he wants to move up after this...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

came back just in time. Picked up some new jeans and got some Steak and Shake


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Estrada, Bika, Showtime :bbb


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Very solid card, very. More than people realize.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Showtime extreme


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

When is Figoura going to fight a legit guy instead of being coddled


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

it is. real championship fighters putting their titles on the line against good competition...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> When is Figoura going to fight a legit guy instead of being coddled


I think they were setting up a fight between him and Linares, but Omar can't make 135 anymore, so he'll probably be cuddled at 140 to get accustomed to the weight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

blonde ring girl has everything hanging out


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> No matter what happens tonight, Bika loses. You seen his wife?


well, she's no Winona


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Figueroa is going up against a man who literally has lost everything, he is in for a fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think they were setting up a fight between him and Linares, but Omar can't make 135 anymore, so he'll probably be cuddled at 140 to get accustomed to the weight.


Its going to be scary for Omar, dude has no defense and their are some huge bangers at 140


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its going to be scary for Omar, dude has no defense and their are some huge bangers at 140


foreal he's going to get a rude awakening. I hope they put him in against Broner. That'd be fireworks


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, all these rbr's need to be put together. The mods should be in charge of making one for the main cards.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> blonde ring girl has everything hanging out


She is nice and thick, but I'm not down with those bottle blondes.
Don't trust them


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Good round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Figuroa's chin not holding up, Estrada is stunning him and Omar is stunning him right back


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man, all these rbr's need to be put together. The mods should be in charge of making one for the main cards.


not really. at least this is left up to us...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Are we posting here or???


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Bogotazo, can you merge this thread with allenko1's

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?49103-Showtime-3-Title-fights!-Porter-vs-Brook/page5


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Figuerora doesnt look like much, bit shit he can bag and throws some beautiful punches.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

lot of slaps so far...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Estrada need to jab. they both do...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> not really. at least this is left up to us...


...It's a RBR. The british forum has one going too itd be nice to have the all together.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Estrada banging the body and that shit hurt Omar hard, dude wasn't hit low.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> ...It's a RBR. The british forum has one going too itd be nice to have the all together.


Yea no point splitting the discussion like this..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Estrada banging the body and that shit hurt Omar hard, dude wasn't hit low.


What....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

eStrada's body work should pay dividends if they go past 6


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Quit postin vids its slowin down my phone bruv...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

showtime > HBO in good fights period.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> ...It's a RBR. The british forum has one going too itd be nice to have the all together.


merged. you happy?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> What....


board ate my post when they merged the thread.
the blow was low, but was caused by Omar pulling his head down so it shouldn't be a called foul on Estrada


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont rate Omar, he wasnt good vs Belmontes. Crawford and Vasquez are the main guys at 135 and Omar wants no part of them. At 140 cant see him doing much.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i like omar's left hook but he throws it too wide and out of range too much.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> merged. you happy?


You dont have to say it as though I said something ridiculously stupid, its a good idea alot of people would like it. But yes :good Thanks.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Omar is wild and sloppier than I remember from the start of a fight...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omar doin good work


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You dont have to say it as though I said something ridiculously stupid, its a good idea alot of people would like it. But yes :good Thanks.


sensitive...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Omar is a little beast in there, despite his obvious defense flaws. Nice offense though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that fight was crazy...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> sensitive...


Thats you Sir see you in Fantasy Football :deal Haha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Omar is a ESPN level fighter, that he has a belt is a testament to great management and matchmaking


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Thats you Sir see you in Fantasy Football :deal Haha


oooooooooo...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Omar is a ESPN level fighter, that he has a belt is a testament to great management and matchmaking


it's not like anybody rates him over crawford or vasuqez. Omar is beating Estrada ATM


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Angulo with his baby momma ringside


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omar has sick reach. Hes dominating with the right hand


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> it's not like anybody rates him over crawford or vasuqez. Omar is beating Estrada ATM


who said anything about ratings or this fight?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Santa cruz! Thats my boy!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> oooooooooo...


Lol im being friendly and you had a bad day or you are on your period or something. Suck a dick.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Angulo with his baby momma ringside


I thought he is a single father, pretty sure. I think thats just his girl at the moment..probably plays the step mom role.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> who said anything about ratings or this fight?


well you disrespect him by saying hes an ESPN level fighter

clearly hes not if hes on showtime, hes a top 5 fighter at lightweight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that turned quick...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> well you disrespect him by saying hes an ESPN level fighter
> 
> clearly hes not if hes on showtime, hes a top 5 fighter at lightweight


he is a ESPPN level fighter by technique and skill level. Sorry if that offends you, he isn't a top 5 fighter in that division.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Estrada doing well...I thought Omar would have it easier tbh


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omar let off the gas and is potshotting countering the jab, hope hes not gassed. Seems to be breathing hard. Probably just pacing himself for the later rds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bodyshots from Estrada showting up now. Omar gassing.

Keith Thurman got that indian hair, wish I had that like him and john david jackson.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Theres Keither Thurman... "Whats up San DIEGO!!!...oops i mean San ANTONIO!!!" LOL dude cracks me up...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that's either Kenny Rogers, Micheal McDonald, Santa Claus, or Greg Koch in the front row. I've narrowed it down...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Very good rd for Estrada


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> he is a ESPPN level fighter by technique and skill level. Sorry if that offends you, he isn't a top 5 fighter in that division.


Omar is what he is. I'm not saying he is a super skilled guy. But he has good pop, alot of heart and he is pretty good on the inside. id love to see 5 guys better than him at lightweight.. vasquez and crawford are the only obvious ones


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

There's Keith. "SAN DIEGOOOOOO!!!" Lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Keith got a ugly chick.
Bitch look like she must be from the islands or some shit.

--------

4- 3 Omar


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omar is definitely gassed...waiting on that second wind. OH SHIT. Omar just hit Estrada right on the forehead witb a right hand. I think he hurt his hand!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omars hand is def hurt. Lets see what the corner says


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dang. Awesome round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

that's an awful cut on an awful spot


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fucking gnarly cut.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Omar is what he is. I'm not saying he is a super skilled guy. But he has good pop, alot of heart and he is pretty good on the inside. id love to see 5 guys better than him at lightweight.. vasquez and crawford are the only obvious ones


Yeah he is a espn level fighter.

vasquez, crawford, beltran, linares, magdelano, and I'd even through in gamboa


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh it must have been that GASH on his head. Thats a bad cut on Omar.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Golden Boy about to stop the fight. SMH


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The cut is bad. Shoulda been stopped


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets see if the commission lets GBP have their way and try to get out of this


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Right hand!!!! From omar


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Estrada ate that shit like a movie movie.. LOL


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Too fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

what a peach of a shot


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Holy shit...what an ending


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Great way to finish it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Omar isn't a pussy like Mikey Garcia, he went out there and finished the fight and I can't knock that. 
He is going to be a joke at 140.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Tough mother fucker.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

That was some Rocky Marciano type shit


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Omar isn't a pussy like Mikey Garcia, he went out there and finished the fight and I can't knock that.
> He is going to be a joke at 140.


:lol: you're pessimism is what makes you


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol Estrada was trying to aim for the cut with his jab and didnt see the right hand. Thats what happens when u try and exploit a cut! That was SAHWEET


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Great knockdown by Figueroa :deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

figueroa the kind of guy that makes it harder than it has to be...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Dogs in the house

#ANDTHENEW

:deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Very rarely do I say "OHHHH" out loud, but that was a moment


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Once again, a RBR without anybody doing a RBR


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Once again, a RBR without anybody doing a RBR


have at it...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Once again, a RBR without anybody doing a RBR


Maybe you could go to ESB?

Deontay repping Alabama to the fullest.
We are proud of him


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Anthony about to whoop that big ass forehead motha fucka Bika!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Omar has a lisp and is wearing pink trunks. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

What a shot by Figueroa...I'm not even that impressed by him, but that shot was just beautiful..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dontay keeping it 100%
Now they are going to cry about him keeping it 100%


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: you're pessimism is what makes you


Not pessimistic, just a realist


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Once again, a RBR without anybody doing a RBR


Omar by KTFO. There you go.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice knockout by Omar. Don't know how well he'd do at 140.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sexy and I can hit hard.
-Deontay Wilder

Keeping it 100%


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not pessimistic, just a realist


I got some half full glasses of beer for you :cheers:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Once again, a RBR without anybody doing a RBR


It's Bball's thread. He should be doing a RBbR. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I got some half full glasses of beer for you :cheers:


lol, take those rose colored glasses off.
Stop drinking that beer.
-------


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Rooting for Bika


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Deontay is just a likable guy, hope he wins the title


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's Bball's thread. He should be doing a RBbR. :lol:


naw it's allenko1's :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They stole that fight from Aog Dirrell, period.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bika won convincingly to me the first time, hopefully he replicates it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Was Brian Kenny hating on Deontay in that interview? I was listening in the backround it kind of seemed that way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@allenko1 @bballchump11

Yall have taken the reins but not holding the title like I used to.
Come on you guys.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thought direll won the first one. I expect a ko from him tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Was Brian Kenny hating on Deontay in that interview? I was listening in the backround it kind of seemed that way.


Nah, he wasn't hating, shitting on the opposition, but not hating on Deontay


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And the NEW!!! Woof, Woof. We coming baby! We leavin with the belt! Woof, Woof


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah, he wasn't hating, shitting on the opposition, but not hating on Deontay


Ahh ok. How was the fight I didnt catch it...Did Wilder take it easy or what.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @allenko1 @bballchump11
> 
> Yall have taken the reins but not holding the title like I used to.
> Come on you guys.


I do RBR's better when they're on ESPN or FoxSports1. It's hard for me to do it while I'm streaming a fight on Showtime or HBO :sad5


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the Dog got this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Ahh ok. How was the fight I didnt catch it...Did Wilder take it easy or what.


Didn't watch it, but from what they said gavern had some success but Wilder was just getting rounds and working on his jab and defense and beat him into submission.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell by decision is my pick


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn i gotta go to a fight at the Stub Center alrdy. Love that outdoor arena. Was supposed to be there tonight but shit happens...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I do RBR's better when they're on ESPN or FoxSports1. It's hard for me to do it while I'm streaming a fight on Showtime or HBO :sad5


Here is a tip.
When you are streaming, you get notepad or word pad, open it up and spread the stream window as large as you can (not fullscreen) and type your RBR in word, copy and paste it to the board.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Here is a tip.
> When you are streaming, you get notepad or word pad, open it up and spread the stream window as large as you can (not fullscreen) and type your RBR in word, copy and paste it to the board.


oh good advice. I'll try that in the next fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bika knows he is outmatched and is fighitng dirty.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 1: 15 seconds in and we already have MMA on the ground grappling


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bika about to get fucked up


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Dracula, take notes.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have Showtime. Any good links?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Worst round Ive ever seen

How about Jack Reiss actually lets them fight instead of halting it every 10 seconds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

This ref isn't involving himself enough


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

maan IDGAF, Bika took that first round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crazy first round

10-9 Dirrell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Worst round Ive ever seen
> 
> How about Jack Reiss actually lets them fight instead of halting it every 10 seconds.


Its how a ref takes control of a fight and doesn't let it get out of control.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Dirrell. Terrible fucking round.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its how a ref takes control of a fight and doesn't let it get out of control.


Hes lost control, just let them brawl and whoever gets DQ'ed first loses.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Crazy first round
> 
> 10-9 Dirrell


Dang that was a hell of a breakdown bball. You on ur A game lol


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Jack Riess isn't standing for this shit


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bika is an awkward dirty fighter, period. He has no chance fighting a clean fight. Ref doing a good job i think


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Was Brian Kenny hating on Deontay in that interview? I was listening in the backround it kind of seemed that way.


he's anti-athlete no matter what. so, if that's what it sounded like, it was...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Dirrell
bika gonna get dq


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

George Groves will fight the winner of this after his final eliminator in a few weeks. Has a very good chance against either IMO.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Dang that was a hell of a breakdown bball. You on ur A game lol





KOTF said:


> Jack Riess isn't standing for this shit


:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate Kevin Cunningham. LOL


----------



## Dudley (May 23, 2014)

#SlickandBlack


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit round. Both guys throw one punch and end up in a sloppy clinch 

10-9 Dirrell

20-18 Dirrell


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 - 0 Dirrell
> bika gonna get dq


Whoevers not with Haymon getting DQed!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

This match is state fair ugly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Dang that was a hell of a breakdown bball. You on ur A game lol


:lol: thanks


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I know this is a real sloppy fight, but both of these guys are actually very skilled in my book.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Dirrell


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bika throwing wild windmill haymakers as Dirrell out-boxes him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Terrible fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

little bro dirrell just doesn't have that hand speed that big bro have.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Weird fight. Bika showing the skills that made him champ.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Dirrell

30-27 Dirrell I could see it being closer though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I disagree with Bernstein, ref is not overreacting, they keep falling in on each other.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the mauricio herrera "bitch chronicals" continue, Herrera shows up at the stub hub center with his 3rd different hot female date


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Any reason for the earbuds from Andre?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Dirrell. This fight is hard to watch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

More shots of Bika's uncomfy wife.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I know this is a real sloppy fight, but both of these guys are actually very skilled in my book.


skilled at what?
Anthony is legit, Bika is a dirty rough mofo


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"SHUT UP"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> "SHUT UP"


:rofl


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: thanks


Lol. Gotta love when a fighter rushes in swinging out the gate like that


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bika is such an animal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn just got back from date night. I managed to catch the last round of the Figueroa fight. Anyone care to give me the fight overview. I saw Omar had a nasty cut.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

See what happens when they don't hold? Punches fly and it's great.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the ref. "You guys are fighting like a bunch of wild animals." This aint that mma bullshit. Leave the animals to fight in a cage. Boxing is class.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cleaner round, still not clean though 
10-9 Dirrell

40-36 Dirrell


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ref doing too much


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> skilled at what?
> Anthony is legit, Bika is a dirty rough mofo


Its a skill in a way, if you can do it consistently to win fights and be a world champ. He is good inside.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone got a link? The links I found were dead/shit. Please help a brother out rov


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> *Damn just got back from date night.* I managed to catch the last round of the Figueroa fight. Anyone care to give me the fight overview. I saw Omar had a nasty cut.


I mashed F5 furiously and I still couldn't load up the pics of your date


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berstein doesn't know what he is looking at. Bika hasn't landed shit that means anything.. He is slapping now.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

kid dirrell just rocked bika twice. Thats pretty impressive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Berto lookin ready to fight. Still at 147? His cheeks are sunk the hell in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bika eats an uppercut that literally lifts him off the ground and makes his legs very shaky afterward. He then gets caught with another big uppercut a few seconds later.

10-9 Dirrell

50-45 Dirrell


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Clean-effective punching > Rough-clubbing punching


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Dirrell
Outclassing now, Bika has no answers.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

If ever a fight deserves boos its this one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dirrell is starting to catch Bika from the outside with straight shots

10-9 Dirrell

60-54 Dirrell


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

man why this fight was off vbookie so early.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> If ever a fight deserves boos its this one.


Its a good fight. Quit crying. Dirrell is teaching ol boy a lesson.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I mashed F5 furiously and I still couldn't load up the pics of your date


My fiance. No one new. Picture a 6 foot tall 140 pound latina with doudle Ds. I cant wait to beat that up tonight. After the fights of course. I need my boxing fix now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

aw damn the BKB card is on


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"I'm so fancyyyyyeeeee"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

he fucking bika up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 0 Dirrell
The execution is starting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dirrell's accuracy is starting to take over

10-9 Dirrell

70-63 Dirrell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bika getting dirty knowing he is losing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bika throws what looks like a blatant nut shot


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

point gone


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

First time I heard a ref say "stop complaining" lol


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Reiss is such a shit ref.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

WHO IS THAT HECKLER !!!?

"BULLSHIT! DO IT AGAIN! DO IT AGAIN!"(talking to bika after the low blow)


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bika really just going ape shit, Dirrell landing the better stuff


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuck Bika


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh shit he may ko bika


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bika knows its over, pulling out all the tricks.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

"stop complaining, dude" -ref


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dirrell brothers gonna take over!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit was close to being a 10 - 8 round
8 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bika should just spear tackle Dirrell out of the ring next round. He's got nothing to lose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit was close to being a 10 - 7 round
> 8 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit was close to being a 10 - 8 round
> 8 - 0 Dirrell


It was 10-8. Point deducted


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bika comes out possessed after the nut shot and goes wild against Dirrell on the ropes. Dirrell regains control and lands a big lead right that buckles Bika

10-8 Dirrell

80-71 Dirrell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Knox Harrington said:


> It was 10-8. Point deducted


meant 10 - 7


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Low blow and a body slam. Damn.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Gotta love 'The Dog' Dirrell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Another foul from fucking Bika.
Damn


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Anthony seems to be pulling an Andre!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack Reiss ain't playing favorites. Good handling of the foul.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Anthony seems to be pulling an Andre!


:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Another Dirrell brother gets punched while on the floor smh. 

10-9 Dirrell

90-80 Dirrell


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Anthony seems to be pulling an Andre!


Anthony is cut from a different cloth than Andre. Dont get it twisted!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reiss just banned turning a fighter and punching them.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Christ this an ugly fight :lol: Dirrell is horrid to watch, either holding or trying to give Bika a blowjob :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

cleared the 9.5 over, i wanna see Dirrell ko Bika. That will be hella impressive


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 0 Dirrell


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Meh

10-9 Bika

99-90 Dirrell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kell Brook is the one who had to get a hometown decision on Carson Jones right?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Dirrell looking like he's fine with coasting to a decision. Fucking counter Bika when he lunges in and get the KO.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dirrell looks like Michael moorer


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

This ref is hurting Bika. He wont let him work on the inside. Thats the only weapon Bika has.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Im scared to see whats gonna happen in the 12th. Bika might bite him in the leg...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

11 - 0 Dirrell
Bika has no power, completely gassed, pushing every punch, its over


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Bika

108-100 Dirrell


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well this is going 3 minutes of ugly.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Straight up shit fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

glad its over. cant wait for Porter to do the bidness


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolute fucking garbage.I think this might be the last straw with boxing for me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cobra kicks his ass.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sakio not gonna kiss Anthony in the lips?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Dirrell

118-109 Dirrell

And the NEW!!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

No winner in that fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The beauty of pro boxing


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

116-111 Dirrell


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

that was dogshit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

12 - 0 Dirrell

Those two Bika fights are gonna to prepare him for the next level.
Want to see Anthony work with Ronnie shields, work on that in fighting or maybe Toney


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh finally, its over.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bika should be hauled off and never allowed to box again


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Horribld fucking fight. I remember the first one being much better than this.


----------



## Dudley (May 23, 2014)

That was terrible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Anybody doing a RBR for the BKB card :hey


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The judge who had it 114 - 113 needs to be fired. Period


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

New kid in town and he ain't fucking around!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-113
116-111
117-110

UD the Anthony Dirrell, the New WBC SMW Champion of the world


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This cancer angle showtime is pushing needs to go.
Boxing has nothing to do with cancer, stop that shit.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Horribld fucking fight. I remember the first one being much better than this.


Nah man. Dirrell landed big shots this time.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't think Direll will be allowed on tv again after those attempted blowjobs and hugs :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

artful said:


> that was dogshit.


Still better than Wlad - Povetkin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


>


Nice pic.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Way to go Anthony. Big fan here!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good for The Dog.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bill Jincock cmon mate there are shit fights in every era. this aint nothing new


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This cancer angle showtime is pushing needs to go.
> Boxing has nothing to do with cancer, stop that shit.


They're gonna have him fight Danny Jacobs. *ducks for cover*


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Daniel Jacobs is doing a great job, by the way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Groves v Dirrell would be a decent fight. Better than that toss anyway.

Really hoping Brook can do this , not too confident though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana looks like he is a drug lord


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana looking boss as fuck.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey for those who dont speak spanish, Maidana just said he does believe Floyd won the fight. His exact words were "I think I had to do a little bit more."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maidana is being interviewed

He says he expected Mayweather to be faster and he was getting at him

The first time he had more anxiety and now he knows Floyd better and it will be key

He feels he was under control in by the 5th and 6th round, but Floyd started to pick it up there

He thinks the first fight was very even and a lot of people questioned it and that the there will be no questions in the rematch

He's very aggressive and he's always aggressive and he will be that way in the rematch. 

He's not going to change that much for the rematch and just correct a couple of errors they made


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maidana looks like he is a drug lord


Absolute G as usual. Not saying he wins, its a tough ask but he fucks Floyd up though, makes it tough again.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Two boxers with the most ****** voices coming up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This has been a traumatic experience - Omar Figueroa, followed by this shit fight. Porter-Brook better be good.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Hey for those who dont speak spanish, Maidana just said he does believe Floyd won the fight. His exact words were "I think I had to do a little bit more."


He said it was an even fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Hey for those who dont speak spanish, Maidana just said he does believe Floyd won the fight. His exact words were "I think I had to do a little bit more."


He's been saying that online for a while. I guess you have to be a diehard hater to believe that Floyd lost


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kel Brook sounds terrible.
I can barely understand what he is saying.
for the brits, is he punchy or is that just how his accent is?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This has been a traumatic experience - Omar Figueroa, followed by this shit fight. Porter-Brook better be good.


Omar Fig was a great fight. The Bika nonsense wasn't.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally main event - final predictions?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brook is going to be exposed. Porter wins this by KO.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's go Porter


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He said it was an even fight.


He clearly said "I think I had to do a little bit more" because Floyd took over the second half. But if you want to argue with what you said thats fine.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm honestly split on this, although Porter is the obvious favorite


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I think I just saw Rob Palmer with the Britain flag.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kel Brook sounds terrible.
> I can barely understand what he is saying.
> for the brits, is he punchy or is that just how his accent is?


Yorkshire accent but he has got a bit if an odd voice. He's not punchy.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter's about to get this done.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Brook edging it.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He's been saying that online for a while. I guess you have to be a diehard hater to believe that Floyd lost


Has he? I thought they were sticking with the "we won" story. Man...I'v been working too much gotta keep up with this shit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> I got Brook edging it.


Yeah. With the fight imminent I'm starting to think it's going to be close. Originally I thought Porter would dominate, but I think this will be a competitive bout. I could be wrong as I don't know much about either guy, but my hunch is this will be surprisingly competitive with Porter getting the better work done consistently.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I expect Brook to go to sleep


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kel Brook sounds terrible.
> I can barely understand what he is saying.
> for the brits, is he punchy or is that just how his accent is?


He definitely has a lisp. Plus the accent. Not a good mix. Haha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It is recommended that you update Java to the latest version to view


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook had a good crowd reaction. I guess some fans from the UK came out.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone get a GIF of the Porter's rocking side to side.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Something seems off about Porter but hope its a good fight. May the best man win.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Yeah. With the fight imminent I'm starting to think it's going to be close. Originally I thought Porter would dominate, but I think this will be a competitive bout. I could be wrong as I don't know much about either guy, but my hunch is this will be surprisingly competitive with Porter getting the better work done consistently.


So your hunch is bases on what? You dont know anything about either?

WHAT??


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter scares me.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

ok, that was pretty gey.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He clearly said "I think I had to do a little bit more" because Floyd took over the second half. But if you want to argue with what you said thats fine.


He also said it was a very even fight..."Fue una pelea muy pareja"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter jumping up and down too much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter just looked like Tyson right there bobing and weaving and walkign in.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook has all the tools. Not saying he is gonna win, but he has all the tools to win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter doing a hell of a Tyson immitation.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He also said it was a very even fight..."Fue una pelea muy pareja"


Yes....a very even close fight in which he felt he needed to do more to win. Why are we disagreeing about this? He said it not me.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kell Brook up 1-0


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter just got rocked and lost that round.
Hard right.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook already catching Porter with clean left hooks and straight rights. I hate how Porter hits the back of the head in a clinch. Come on dude what the fuck! Cut that shit ot!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Brook.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Brook looking a bit slow and sloppy in comparison at the moment.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter comes out pumping a double jab. Both are light on their feet throwing jabs. Porter gets inside throwing a lot of punches in the clinch. Porter sticks to circling on the outside and rushing in. Brook catches Porter with a lead right before getting tied up and punched at in the clinch. Porter gets inside and unleashes body shots before the ref breaks them apart. Brook takes a big right hand near the bell that seems to hurt him

10-9 Porter


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Porter the busier guy. Nothing of note landed for either

10-9 Porter


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

did brooks trainer just drank his water?!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone know fight night weights for this fight? Porter looks thick as fuck.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yes....a very even close fight in which he felt he needed to do more to win. Why are we disagreeing about this? He said it not me.


Just saying what he said, my dude.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Brook


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone know fight night weights for this fight? Porter looks thick as fuck.


158lbs Porter

156lbs Brook


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Brooks chin looks like its sticking out, inviting Porter to bang it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter's body attack is nasty.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter aint even an inside fighters, hes a wrestling rabbit pumching son of a bitch! I cant stand his dirty tactics. Brook gonna knock his ass out!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kell BROOK up 2-0


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

1 each


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Second round takes a similar tempo. Porter rushing into a clinch looking to push Brook back and wail at. Brook goes on the back foot jabbing before being tied up again. Brook fires off two sharp jabs and misses with a lead hook before going into another clinch. Ref notions about a headbutt. Brook lands a nice right hand and Porter responds with good body work. 

10-9 Brook

19-19


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Either Porter is going to get put to sleep by the right or after 5 Porter is gonna get KO'd from all those body shots.

2 - 0 Brook


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Judging from the Jones fight, I doubt Kell can keep this pace up


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Clean shots landing by brook.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brook nudged it for me. Landed the cleaner, better shots.

20-20


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

1-1-1 Porter needs to respect his power


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Brook


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porters lucky he has the most lenient ref in the sport of boxing. Brook is landing clean jabs and power punches. Porters going to sleep!


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Brooks took the first 2, IMO. Porter missing a lot and just flailing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Porter.

Brook landed a few good shots, but he is having trouble with Porters strength.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Porter's body attack is nasty.


He is practically an MMA fighter and a mirror of Maidana in some respects, but you hate Maidana and love Porter...


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely seeing some opportunities for JMM here...


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

pattern looks to be as long as Brooks stays in it, he has a puncher's chance, with Porter dominating at the moment.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter already exhausted his bag of tricks. Brook alrdy has him figured out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter getting worked IMO GOOD BOXING


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> He is practically an MMA fighter and a mirror of Maidana in some respects, but you hate Maidana and love Porter...


Bama is nucking futs. You know that.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

porter lunging in with his head there


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brook landing hard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter slipping the jab right into Brook's right.
3 - 0 Brook

===
Porter still fights like a tard


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook is ahead. Porter and his no substance aggression :lol:


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Porter getting worked IMO GOOD BOXING


Its only rd 3! Was that cut a headbutt? Porters got a 3rd hand with that fucking head n his wild punching inside for fucks sake!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter rushing in this time to be tied up with no damaged delivered. Brook fighting well off the backfoot tying up Porter when he can. Both feint each other until Porter rushed in and gets tied up. Next exchange involved Porter rushing into a jab. Brook throws a jab and Porter looks to counter with an overhand right but misses. Porter calms down a little toward the end of the round staying on the outside, but nobody landing anything of note. 

10-9 Brook

28-29 Brook


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter is goddamn trash lol. He literally just shoulder charges, headbutts, holds, and throws hooks at the body on the inside. Nothing impressive about charging and leading with your head. 

Glad Brook is winning so far...2-1 (close round 3 imo)


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brook can't seem to hurt Porter. Think he nudged out the round again. Porter's mauling, busy style vs Brook's cleaner, more effective shots.

30-29 Brook


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Very close round, but i'll give it to Kell. 29-28 Brook.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Porter just flat out headbutted him in that replay. Damn


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Brook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> He is practically an MMA fighter and a mirror of Maidana in some respects, but you hate Maidana and love Porter...


I don't hate Maidana and i don't love Porter.
I guess your pussy must have sand in it.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Good boxers with a jab dont fall for all that stupidass pump faking and wasted movement Porter. Lol


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Brook knocks this mauling, rabbit punching spazz out.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook needs to try and be first. Waiting is not winning him this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter's body work has Brook fading hard as hell
3 - 1 Brook


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I got it even


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Brook.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter misses big with a lead lunging hook and eats a lead right for his trouble. He goes on the front foot. Lands good body shots and then drives Brook to the ropes before getting turned and tied up. Brook looks to tie Porter up again, but eats a couple of punches while doing so. Both are on the outisde feinting before another lunge by Porter. Porter slips a lead right and lands a liver shot. brook lands a good lead right and then ties Porter up. 

10-9 Porter

38-38 Tied


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

3-1 BROOK 

Porter is literally trying to hit Brook with his shoulder in addition to punches. Porter's a dirty lil wench


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Porter's round. Brook needs to stop holding and let his hands go a bit more. Porter doesn't look very good in there. 

39-39


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Brook


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Son of a bitch Porter with his rabbit punching!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Funny how no one is talking about Porter jumping in with his head in nearly every attack yet Rios was getting blasted all night long for doing mucb less than Porter.

As i have said many times. Americans get away with murder in this sport.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

CLEAN EFFECTIVE PUNCHING BOYS. Brook all day baby!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

for all you guys thinking porter is losing or going to lose you can bet kell at +275 right now


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ref hasnt given Porter a single warning. Not for the head or the rabbit punching. What a crock!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

4-1 BROOK


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

How nervous is Eddie Hearns right now?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Brook

Porter doing the same stupid shit he did against Jordan, motherfucker still doesn't know how to box as a professional.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This round starts the same. Both feinting and jabbing from the outside and Porter lunging in. Brook lands a big counter on Porter and Porter walks throw it like nothing and continues to attack Brook who's looking to clinch. Brook's jab is keeping Porter away and he lands a couple before eating a few body shots and pushing Porter off. The rest of the round takes a similar tempo

10-9 Porter

48-47 Porter


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> for all you guys thinking porter is losing or going to lose you can bet kell at +275 right now


At this rate. Porter will win over bullshit outlanding pitty pat punches. Brook snapping Porters head around with jabs and check hooks


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Porter's again. Good use of head and shoulders. Brook doesn't like it to the body, I think he'll fade.
49-48 Porter


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there ANY testing for this fight? If there isn't, then Porter can be relentless for 12 rounds.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook dominating right now though, just think his stamina will fail him. Looks good though.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Ref hasnt given Porter a single warning. Not for the head or the rabbit punching. What a crock!


It's a shame. Porter is headbutting nonstop and when Brook is "holding" Porter is actually leaning into him. Porter also keeps pushing off. Is funny


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

genaro g said:


> CLEAN EFFECTIVE PUNCHING BOYS. Brook all day baby!


this.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Porter knows when to throw that head.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

was going for Porter, now im becoming a Brook fan :yep


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Ref choose his side before the fight. Brook is on his own in there.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Funny how no one is talking about Porter jumping in with his head in nearly every attack yet Rios was getting blasted all night long for doing mucb less than Porter.
> 
> As i have said many times. Americans get away with murder in this sport.


Rios is also american.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter with plan b. Baiting and lunging in with surprise attacks.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Brook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

First Porter wanted to be Shane Mosley,now he wants to be Tyson.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> for all you guys thinking porter is losing or going to lose you can bet kell at +275 right now





genaro g said:


> Ref hasnt given Porter a single warning. Not for the head or the rabbit punching. What a crock!


Exactly why no one is dumb enough to bet on this. The fix is in. I like Porter and picked him to win within 6 here but he is fighting so dirty yet not getting nay warnings that I want him to get stopped now.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Four consective punches to the back of Brooks head. What fuckin garbage


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Exactly why no one is dumb enough to bet on this. The fix is in. I like Porter and picked him to win within 6 here but he is fighting so dirty yet not getting nay warnings that I want him to get stopped now.


The fix is def in. Not a single warning for Porter.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight is gonna have an epic ending.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Rios is also american.


You know what I mean. Dont be that Pocho you typically are.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook up 5-1


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shawn Porter the same espn level fighter he always has been.
Devon must have just overlooked him or had a off night.

5 - 1 brook


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

porter is smothering his work when he gets brook on the ropes


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

People think Porter can trouble Mayweather, huh?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter eats a few counters on the way in on different attempts to get inside. Porter tries his best Tyson bob and weave and lands an up jab. Porter on the outside again trying to avoid jabs and comes in with a barrage of left hooks and lands a clean one to the body. Brook lands a big lead right that Porter takes well. Porter throws an overhand right that results in another headbutt. Porter lands more body shots and backs Brook to the ropes. Brook throws a couple punches that results in him eating more shots to the body. 

10-9 Porter

58-56 Porter


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook quit being a bitch and stick ur forehead right into his face when Porter jumps in. BE FIRST, get mean and go to work man! This is boxing, you can end this fix!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Porter getting frustrated and is being a dirty bastard.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Porter is busier. Good tactic of slamming his head/shoulders into Brook's chest to take more wind out of him. Porter isn't looking that good tho. 

59-57 Porter


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shawn Porter the same espn level fighter he always has been.
> Devon must have just overlooked him or had a off night.


I've never been impressed with Porter. He doesn't have great technique.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Very imoressed with Brooks calmness and defense.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter still hasn't learned ho to not smother himself


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> I've never been impressed with Porter. He doesn't have great technique.


Haven't though highly of him since he lost to Jordan on ESPN


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-1 Brook


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> You know what I mean. Dont be that Pocho you typically are.


No seas mamon.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter is there to be outboxed, if Kell doesn't get the decision Al Haymon needs to feed him to Thurman.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Porter eats a few counters on the way in on different attempts to get inside. Porter tries his best Tyson bob and weave and lands an up jab. Porter on the outside again trying to avoid jabs and comes in with a barrage of left hooks and lands a clean one to the body. Brook lands a big lead right that Porter takes well. Porter throws an overhand right that results in another headbutt. Porter lands more body shots and backs Brook to the ropes. Brook throws a couple punches that results in him eating more shots to the body.
> 
> 10-9 Porter
> 
> 58-56 Porter


huh?? Porters not really landing he's just flurrying with one or 2 getting threw.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Exactly why no one is dumb enough to bet on this. The fix is in. I like Porter and picked him to win within 6 here but he is fighting so dirty yet not getting nay warnings that I want him to get stopped now.





genaro g said:


> Four consective punches to the back of Brooks head. What fuckin garbage


Yeah it's a joke. Porter fucking sucks though. Most 1-dimensional fighter I've seen in some time. He does the same thing against every style. Lunge, clinch, headbutt, rabbit punch, looping/wide hooks to the body on the inside.

Anyways, 5-2 BROOK


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

67-66 porter


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 1 Brook

Porter's chin is gonna fail or Brook is gonna get caught late.
Looking like Porter gonna get starched. LOL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wish Porter wouldn't smother himself.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook came to win, im loving the way he is snapping Porters face around the ring. 6 rds to go my man!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter lands a good left hook to the body while eating a right hand. He backs Brook to the ropes and lands punches int he clinch. Brook lands a jab and ties up. Porter lands a right hook from the clinch. Brook walks Porter to the ropes and the ref breaks. Brook lands a lead right and ties up. More of the same shit as before :lol: Porter busy and Brook accurate. Brook lands a huge uppercut that makes Porter wobble back to the ropes. Brook pursues him, but Porter recovers well.

10-9 Brook

67-66 Porter


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Not sure if Porter was really hurt there. He won the other 2:58 seconds of the round. 

69-66 Porter


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-2 Brook


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Nothing Porter has done has been effective. You guys scoring for Porter know nothing about he word effective. Brook has been calm and unmoved by anything Porter has done. Brook is landing the majority of clean punches.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Not sure if Porter was really hurt there. He won the other 2:58 seconds of the round.
> 
> 69-66 Porter


His legs buckled. Of course he was hurt.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook is more impressive. Porter is just using his strength half the time.

5-2 Brook.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this too much holding by Brook you guys think?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter embarassed on his supposed coming out party.
Devon needs to try to get the winner, he has brook


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Porter looks gassed


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shawn Porter the same espn level fighter he always has been.
> Devon must have just overlooked him or had a off night.
> 
> 5 - 1 brook


Eh, Devon is garbage.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter tiring. Come on Brook hes there for the taking. Theyre trying to rob you! Quit playin around!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter comes out aggressive, but on the backfoot more this round. He eats a lead right then ties up. Brook throws a 1-1-2 and lands the last 2 punches. Porter coming forward and pushes Brook to the ropes but gets spun out. Both in another clinch with Porter looking to do body work. 

10-9 Brook

76-76 Porter


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-2 Brook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 -1 Brook
Porter needs a KO to win, 

All that gay ass worthless blind fold shit him and his dad were doing. Should have taught his son how to actually box


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

6-2 BROOK

One of the easier fights for me to score. Porter rabbit punches, holds, headbutts, hits off the break - is warned 0 for any of this - meanwhile Brook lands the meaningful shots


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I honestly don't have a sense of who is up. Brook lands cleaner but it's a rarity, Porter lands a lot of crappy half-clean shots.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brook's round. Porter fading a bit, even more crude than usual. He's like a poor mans Henry Armstrong.

78-76 Porter


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is this too much holding by Brook you guys think?


The usage of their heads is a bigger problem for both.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is this too much holding by Brook you guys think?


No no no no.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> Eh, Devon is garbage.


You now have no credibility


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> People think Porter can trouble Mayweather, huh?


I did and I still think he does due to PBFs age and Porters strength. I no longer think he beats him but makes it very very rough for him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Showtime hugging brooks ass


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Porter is going to end up getting dropped. Just watch.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter literally pushed him after getting cracked with a right hand and began throwing a tantrum. What a joke.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> I did and I still think he does due to PBFs age and Porters strength. I no longer think he beats him but makes it very very rough for him.


No one who lost to russell jordan troubles Mayweather.
8 - 1 Brook


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Brook round again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

86-85 brook


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Another Brook round. Disappointing fight.

87-86 Porter


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You now have no credibility


Thanks. What is my credit score now?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You now have no credibility


I think Devons style is bad for Brook. Could see Devon winning that. But Brook has impressed me with his composure tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

More nasty clinching with Porter throwing a lot of volume. Porter eats a couple of jabs and ends in another clinch. More of the same shit that's getting redundant to type. Brook lands a big right hand and Porter comes back aggressive putting Brook in the corner not landing much. My stupid assstream channels the fucking History channel.... so fuck it, even round

10-10

86-86 Porter


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

7-2 Brook


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sky says Brook needs a sweep to get a draw.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

actually agree with Farhood. 87-84 Brook


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Exactly why no one is dumb enough to bet on this. The fix is in. I like Porter and picked him to win within 6 here but he is fighting so dirty yet not getting nay warnings that I want him to get stopped now.





genaro g said:


> Porter literally pushed him after getting cracked with a right hand and began throwing a tantrum. What a joke.


Yeah, again, it's a shame. Brook is teeing this guy up and he's fighting the ref at the same time too.

Ref lets Porter do ANYTHING and even yells at Brook when Porter holds. Brook is dominating this 7-2 from my seat. I lost my feed though :/


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No one who lost to russell jordan troubles Mayweather.
> 8 - 1 Brook


Im serious man. Bookmark this if you want. Porter is that fucking spaz you dont want to fight because even if you win you will be roughed up. Has that retard strength.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The fuck is Porter doing. Hes desperate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> I think Devons style is bad for Brook. Could see Devon winning that. But Brook has impressed me with his composure tonight.


The fight you are seeing from Brook is what you saw any live body on ESPN do to Shawn.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porter has changed his game-plan at least 3 times tonight and still getting hit clean. That is because of the effectiveness of Brook. Not once has he changed his look.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 1 Brook
Porter hit the lotto catching Devon on a bad night. I'm convinced now. he is the exact same fighter he was when he started


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I was so wrong about kell brook


and I was so wrong about Porter


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook up either 7-3 or 8-2 (missed round 10)


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Got it even


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The camera dont lie.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> More nasty clinching with Porter throwing a lot of volume. Porter eats a couple of jabs and ends in another clinch. More of the same shit that's getting redundant to type. Brook lands a big right hand and Porter comes back aggressive putting Brook in the corner not landing much. My stupid assstream channels the fucking History channel.... so fuck it, even round
> 
> 10-10
> 
> ...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Stream cut out. Cbf scoring this shit fight anyway.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sky says Brook needs a sweep to get a draw.


Jim Watt picked a winner after 15 seconds of round one,


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Think about this...
Carson Jones fought kell Brook better than Porter has.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I was so wrong about kell brook
> 
> and I was so wrong about Porter


I hear that


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Madator vs bull in there. I smell robbery, though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Keith has a nice looking natural lady.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-10 still had stream issues

96-96 Porter


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 9 - 1 Brook
> Porter hit the lotto catching Devon on a bad night. I'm convinced now. he is the exact same fighter he was when he started


You really are delusional.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

end of the day, Brooks is probably not going to get the nod in a close decision. it's not in the script. Brooks has to win big to win and it's not happening.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> You really are delusional.


sure buddy, tell us more how a guy like devon who has one of the best resumes of any active boxer and only 2 losses is somehow a garbage fighter.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Think about this...
> Carson Jones fought kell Brook better than Porter has.


Can't use circular reasoning in boxing. You know that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 1 Brook

Brook outclassing Porter


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Monster round for Kell BROOK.

Porter needs a KO to win or several KD's


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Porter's will is immense. I have him losing, but jesus christ this guy does not get discouraged. Excellent jab, timing, and calm under pressure by Brook.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

8-3 Brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brook lands some good shots on the outside with no response from Porter. Porter starting to get neutralized inside now. 

10-9 Brook

105-106 Brook


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ah, finally some Porter replays lol.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Brook has me impressed. Dude is a smart, patient, and has thepower to hurt thebiron chinned Porter.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Whatever the decision. I called this fight right. Im glad. And im not even a Broom fan nor have i seen more than a couple of his fights. Way to go Brook.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook is taking this fight at the moment


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kell also seems to take a good shot.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Prior to this fight...They called Shawn a mini mike tyson. LMAO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Porter's will is immense. I have him losing, but jesus christ this guy does not get discouraged. Excellent jab, timing, and calm under pressure by Brook.


 motherfucker has a glass jaw but excellent recovery, and incredible stamina. 
Doesn't know how to box.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Kell also seems to take a good shot.


Brook got wobbled by fucking Carson Jones.
I will say this, Brook is ESPN level, but he is clearly a higher level than the likes of Porter..
Brook will probably be KO'd by Thurman

11 - 1 Brook


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Cards will be interesting. The rounds have been pretty competitive, but through 11, I think Brook has edged out more rounds than Porter. Not too many clear rounds and even fewer one sided rounds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fook happened.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook should get the win, but at least one judge will have it wide for Porter.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

and the new?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Brook should be the clear winner.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Brooks wins it the only way Porter wins is if you score headbutts rabbit punches and kidney shots FACT.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Porters version of inside fighting is stick ur head in the opponents face and whale punches around to the back of the head like i did when i was 12yrs old.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, Brook won it but I don't think the American judges will give it to him.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a draw. Ugly ass fight


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

why is the crowd booing?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kell Brook looked sharp and should get the win...8-4ish


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter comes out aggressive and eats more counters on the way in. Stream cuts out again and I throw my phone on the floor. I find another stream and see Brook laying on Porter. They break away and Porter gets Brook on the ropes and unleashes body shots. Ref breaks them and they get to the middle of the ring. Brook lands a clean overhand right and walks Porter back to the ropes in a clinch

10-9 Brook (Based off the 1:45 I saw)

114-116 Brook


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook by a mile. Porter looked shit.

Robbery?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

115-114 Porter according to Sky


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Can't use circular reasoning in boxing. You know that.


In matters of class you can.
Carson Jones is a journeyman level fighter at best with a glass jaw.
Porter has done worse as a world champ than a journeyman.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm surprised to see all these Brook scores :think

I scored it 118-110 Porter. I only gave Brook rounds 2 and 10.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

118-110 Kell Brook

just saying, I thought Erislandy beat canelo clearer than Kell beat porter, even though my scorecard for Canelo-Lara was closer, weird?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Brook deserves the win. I'm now a fan of him


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

They'll give it to Porter.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Max De Luca is a terrible judge then again so is Dave Parris. Fuck knows what they scored it. 

But I'm assuming 2 Yank judges, Al Haymon fighter, close fight in America = Porter. Really really hope Kell pulls it in!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman is so fucking ugly. Looks like one of the gators down in Florida.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

"Thank you ref" from Porter's dad.

Fucking right :lol:


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on judges show us u can score boxing.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I got a draw. Ugly ass fight


Wow you are a terrible judge


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

117-111 Brook


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is gonna be another one of these weird fights where scorecards are all over the place. i didnt score it. but i felt it coulda gone either way. real close fight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Anything within a point or two either way or a draw are acceptable scores, IMO...as long as there isn't any 117-111 (or wider) BS, I don't think there's any reason to complain. Gritty fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Brook got wobbled by fucking Carson Jones.
> I will say this, Brook is ESPN level, but he is clearly a higher level than the likes of Porter..
> Brook will probably be KO'd by Thurman
> 
> 11 - 1 Brook


I don't know about that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MD......Kell Brook won rightfully so


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Right man won


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeees !!!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

No blueprint baby!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh snap.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

#stillnoblueprint


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL!!!!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

So happy for Brook. He earned it fighting the ref and a dirty ass fighter. Bye bye into obscurity Shawn Porter


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> At this rate. Porter will win over bullshit outlanding pitty pat punches. Brook snapping Porters head around with jabs and check hooks


i had brook winning the fight


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Now thats a champion of the world right there! Brook put on a boxing clinic! Thats what boxing is all about!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Wow crazy.

Maybe I had a bad judging night. I thought Porter deserved it 100%


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
117-111
116-112

MD to Kell Brook who then proceeds to scream like a woman :blood:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats to Brooks, he deserved it.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I went in here thinking Porter would stop Brook quick and dreading the inevitable JMM fight but now I wish Porter had won. JMM would have timed those rushes and stopped Porter. Brook might be legit....


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

I had Porter winning this 115-113 too. Im glad brook won though fuck man Porter was horrible in this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm now convinced: God just doesn't want me to have any v-cash. :-(


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

What kind of accent does Brook have? He sounds nothing like, say, Frank Bruno.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

its tough. its just comes out to whatever you like. fair decision...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter may have a future as a porter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad Brook won, he landed the cleaner shots, but it's not readily apparent he did enough in enough rounds. Porter needs to stop imitating Bika.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope the BKB card isn't over


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> What kind of accent does Brook have? He sounds nothing like, say, Frank Bruno.


Brooks from Sheffield and has a bit of a lisp also. Bruno had an odd voice too tbf and hes from London.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes!!!! Kell brook get in!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

A bit too wide but whatever. No complaints about the winner tho


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope the BKB card isn't over


got a stream?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm now convinced: God just doesn't want me to have any v-cash. :-(


pretty much


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Didnt really like the commentating in this fight card or the past few for Showtime. Anyone else think they are becoming more HBO-like? Rooting for their own fighters too much. I used to like them for being flat out honest.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> I had Porter winning this 115-113 too. Im glad brook won though fuck man Porter was horrible in this fight.


No. Porter was his very typical himself - lunging, headbutting, holding, rabbit punches, etc. The only person that had an off night was you with your judging. How anyone could honestly score it *FOR* Porter is beyond me atsch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> What kind of accent does Brook have? He sounds nothing like, say, Frank Bruno.


Imagine Frank Bruno is from Texas,and Kell Brook is from Illinois.
Regional difference


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

artful said:


> Brooks wins it the only way Porter wins is if you score headbutts rabbit punches and kidney shots FACT.





Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm surprised to see all these Brook scores :think
> 
> I scored it 118-110 Porter. I only gave Brook rounds 2 and 10.


That would be why.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Imagine Frank Bruno is from Texas,and Kell Brook is from Illinois.
> Regional difference


:lol: I'm struggling to imagine Frank as a Texan.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Didnt really like the commentating in this fight card or the past few for Showtime. Anyone else think they are becoming more HBO-like? Rooting for their own fighters too much. I used to like them for being flat out honest.


Yeah. This is sad :[ Really biased commentating and Steve Farhood is becoming Larry Merchant with his crybaby and shittiness


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> got a stream?


I'm looking for one now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Porter was always over aggressive to me. don't understand proper range. Brook held an awful lot though. both need work...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

artful said:


> That would be why.


After seeing that pretty much the entire world disagreed with my card, I'm willing to accept that I had a shit night of boxing judging. I'm gonna have to re-watch and try and figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> A bit too wide but whatever. No complaints about the winner tho


Would you say a 115-113 was fair?
I was just surprised Kell got some of the close rounds.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> What kind of accent does Brook have? He sounds nothing like, say, Frank Bruno.


He's from and trained by the same guy as prince naz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BKB stream here. Main event on now!

http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/275936/1/watch-big-knockout-boxing.html


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> No. Porter was his very typical himself - lunging, headbutting, holding, rabbit punches, etc. The only person that had an off night was you with your judging. How anyone could honestly score it *FOR* Porter is beyond me atsch


Kell brook was spoiling the whole fight too n he held a lot more than Porter n i aint excusing Porter he was dirty as fuck compared to brook.

He was more active in the earlier rounds and landed the better punches, iirc in the middle rounds he was effective when going to the body.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Would you say a 115-113 was fair?
> I was just surprised Kell got some of the close rounds.


yeah thats fair. it was a tough fight to score. one guy whos aggressive but hardly lands clean and the other with low activity but lands clean.
i don't care for a rematch. Brooks got alot of options now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh shit Rosado and Vera trade knockdowns in the third round


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: I'm struggling to imagine Frank as a Texan.


Know wot I mean y'all?
Hehehehehehe


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought Kell Brook lost the fight.

He simply did not land enough clean shots throughout the 12 rounds to offset Porter's pressure and aggressiveness.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol tf is this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol tf is this?


:rofl you watching BKB?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl you watching BKB?


:lol::yep


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i had porter early, brook mid and about even in the end. I can see it either way. I got played by the books tonight. Sharp money came in on the dog and i got really uncomfortable taking porter and when i watched the fight the networks were nuthugging Brooks all night, thats when i realized that i got played.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol::yep


:lol: it's a good fight at least


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I thought Kell Brook lost the fight.
> 
> He simply did not land enough clean shots throughout the 12 rounds to offset Porter's pressure and aggressiveness.


porter didn't land clean and his aggression was ineffective that would be why.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: it's a good fight at least


yeah its pretty entertaining. its like a street fight with gloves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh shit, good shot. he's out!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

well damn..


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

artful said:


> porter didn't land clean and his aggression was ineffective that would be why.


I'm not convinced the pressure was ineffective. Kell looked in some distress and it prevented him from getting off with his own shots 90% of the time. I'm all for favouring clean punching over aggression, but Kell's cleaning punching was few and far between.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> yeah its pretty entertaining. its like a street fight with gloves.


yeah boxing is still my sport, but if I see a BKB card on, I'm going to try and catch up. I'd watch it before I'd watch MMA


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: this barbaric shit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> BKB stream here. Main event on now!
> 
> http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/275936/1/watch-big-knockout-boxing.html


Rosado looked great tonight. Couldn't miss with the right hand. Laid Vera out...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah boxing is still my sport, but if I see a BKB card on, I'm going to try and catch up. I'd watch it before I'd watch MMA


same here. i wonder how big this bkb thing will go? Gabe getting a KO on its debut is a good thing. i'll support it over mma for sure.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: this barbaric shit


looks like something out of a movie


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

this fight wasn't even that close brooke was landing the crisper harder shots. circling and jabbing, timing. clean efficient boxing. porter was sloppy and holding brook from his back. a bunch of his punches were behind the head. I can see brook keeping the shorter Thurman at range and timing him coming in.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm not convinced the pressure was ineffective. Kell looked in some distress and it prevented him from getting off with his own shots 90% of the time. I'm all for favouring clean punching over aggression, but Kell's cleaning punching was few and far between.


I wouldn't say Kell was in distress he's not someone with huge output anyway, Kell landed the best shots the whole fight, I wouldn't be able to mention any shots Porter landed in the fight..all porter landed were mostly kidney shots or rabbit punches there or there abouts.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

artful said:


> I wouldn't be able to mention any shots Porter landed in the fight..all porter landed were mostly kidney shots or rabbit punches there or there abouts.


A valid point. I can't recall many clean shots landed by Porter either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Rosado looked great tonight. Couldn't miss with the right hand. Laid Vera out...


Yeah I'm surprised he was able to box like that in the small circle. He could be the shit at BKB. 


~Cellzki~ said:


> same here. i wonder how big this bkb thing will go? Gabe getting a KO on its debut is a good thing. i'll support it over mma for sure.


Yeah I'm wondering the same thing. Shit they have guys like Rosado and Vera headlining with Robert Garcia commentating. Plus Micheal Buffer was announcing and Kenny Bayless was even the ref. This could become a decent draw


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Props to Brook he made it a shitfest but I respect the judges decision.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Props to Brook he made it a shitfest but I respect the judges decision.


Brook made it a shitfest? :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'm surprised he was able to box like that in the small circle. He could be the shit at BKB.
> 
> Yeah I'm wondering the same thing. Shit they have guys like Rosado and Vera headlining with Robert Garcia commentating. Plus Micheal Buffer was announcing and Kenny Bayless was even the ref. This could become a decent draw


good for all those guys. hope it works out. certain guys could get in now a maybe make it. counts on their boxing record, too...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> good for all those guys. hope it works out. certain guys could get in now a maybe make it. counts on their boxing record, too...


yeah good point, Carson Jones and Don Mouton were on the undercard. They'd go from journeyman to top fighters in BKB. Lanardo Tyner and guys like Derrick Findley would like it also


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I thought Kell Brook lost the fight.
> 
> He simply did not land enough clean shots throughout the 12 rounds to offset Porter's pressure and aggressiveness.


Fair enough.

You were wrong.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Prior to this fight...They called Shawn a mini mike tyson. LMAO.


'They' called Lacy the same thing prior to the Calzaghe fight, didn't they? Just seen your call over in a different thread. Good shout.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Felix said:


> 'They' called Lacy the same thing prior to the Calzaghe fight, didn't they? Just seen your call over in a different thread. Good shout.


To be fair, Lacy was widely touted as a genuine threat before that fight.

The guy who would pop over and smash "Slappy Calzaghe" up, trot off with his belts (as a formality) and then dominate the division for the foreseeable future.

Porter isn't really a similar type of beast at all.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Felix said:


> 'They' called Lacy the same thing prior to the Calzaghe fight, didn't they? Just seen your call over in a different thread. Good shout.


Thanks man. Everyone was saying how Porter would lay Brook out. I just couldnt see it. I was on the fence and it was a 50/50 fight. But i never really sat down and studied Brook. Also rewatching Porter vs Diaz i remember how awkward and vulnerable Porter can be. Beating Devon and Malignaggi didnt say THAT much. He wasnt gonna do that vs big boy Brook. All Brook had to do was be confident in his skills and he did that. This was a fantastic night. Im happy for Brook. Porter acting a poor sport was sad. Oh well!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> To be fair, Lacy was widely touted as a genuine threat before that fight.
> 
> The guy who would pop over and smash "Slappy Calzaghe" up, trot off with his belts (as a formality) and then dominate the division for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Porter isn't really a similar type of beast at all.


I was really just referring to the way 'they' use 'mini Mike Tyson' as a tag to build hype. In that sense I think the situations are very similar, although obviously Lacy seemed to lose his soul that night.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Thanks man. Everyone was saying how Porter would lay Brook out. I just couldnt see it. I was on the fence and it was a 50/50 fight. But i never really sat down and studied Brook. Also rewatching Porter vs Diaz i remember how awkward and vulnerable Porter can be. Beating Devon and Malignaggi didnt say THAT much. He wasnt gonna do that vs big boy Brook. All Brook had to do was be confident in his skills and he did that. This was a fantastic night. Im happy for Brook. Porter acting a poor sport was sad. Oh well!


I've not watched it yet, been out & woke up early. How was Porter acting a poor sport? Dunno if you've seen but even Khan has given Brook credit on Twitter. Obviously looking to land a shot but still time nice to see him showing respect. While I wasn't 100% confident for either guy I did find it interesting to see how short Porter looked at the weigh in, face-to-face. Seems Brook being a good-sized welter definitely played a part tonight/last night/whenever. I'll be looking for a DL of it when I get home.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Felix said:


> I've not watched it yet, been out & woke up early. How was Porter acting a poor sport? Dunno if you've seen but even Khan has given Brook credit on Twitter. Obviously looking to land a shot but still time nice to see him showing respect. While I wasn't 100% confident for either guy I did find it interesting to see how short Porter looked at the weigh in, face-to-face. Seems Brook being a good-sized welter definitely played a part tonight/last night/whenever. I'll be looking for a DL of it when I get home.


Porter was just making excuses that he"didnt want to get into." never gave any credit to Brook and complained about "holding." Brook didnt mention once Porters excessive rabbit punching and headbutts. Brook was class. What a champ!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Felix said:


> I was really just referring to the way 'they' use 'mini Mike Tyson' as a tag to build hype. In that sense I think the situations are very similar, although obviously Lacy seemed to lose his soul that night.


Fair enough, and I know what you mean.
I just despair that there are some great boxers out there and we are missing them because they are just great boxers and not hyped show pony's.

Lacy's soul was wrenched - slapped out- from him that night. I actually felt a little sorry for the guy after such a beating....afterwards.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

why the fuck did I missed this fight? 

good win for brook shields tho..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Brook won me over in a big way.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Brook won me over in a big way.


He's thrilled! 
While he was on the phone he asked if you could fix him a sandwich...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't score the fight because the download was from some shitty angle where I had trouble seeing Brook land.
Porter isn't the kind of guy who normally slows down unless he's getting tagged a hard and sharp and I couldn't see those punches.

Still much credit to Brook who looked like a veteran in there.
He showed he belongs on the top.

Also it looked like the majority of what Porter landed where Kidney and rabbit punches.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Ohhhhhh Hel YEAAHHHHH. I'm so fucking happy for Kell. :cheers:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> He's thrilled!
> While he was on the phone he asked if you could fix him a sandwich...


:lol:

First post I've seen from you and I already like you.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good win for Kell Brook. Bit of an upset really, by upset i mean a lot of upset posters around here that wanted him ktfo


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Good win for Kell Brook. Bit of an upset really, by upset i mean a lot of upset posters around here that wanted him ktfo


People wanted him to be KTFO or people thought he stood no chance?

I don't see why anyone would want him KOd


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Fair enough, and I know what you mean.
> I just despair that there are some great boxers out there and we are missing them because they are just great boxers and not hyped show pony's.
> 
> Lacy's soul was wrenched - slapped out- from him that night. I actually felt a little sorry for the guy after such a beating....afterwards.


Lacy stands out as the very definition of a guy who wasn't the same afterwards. He really had NO answer to anything Calzaghe did that night. This fight doesn't sound like it was anywhere near as one-sided.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

dyna said:


> People wanted him to be KTFO or people thought he stood no chance?
> 
> I don't see why anyone would want him KOd


It was nothing against Brook. They were on the "Showtime" Koolaid.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Not sure how Brook won that, spent most of the fight hugging.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> Not sure how Brook won that, spent most of the fight hugging.


And other guy spent most of the fight rabbit and kidney punching.

Goes both ways.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

genaro g said:


> It was nothing against Brook. They were on the "Showtime" Koolaid.


This

Dyna should know by now it's not personal, you just support your man to do his best.

Also holy shit Rosado, did not see that coming. Thought he was finished


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> Lacy stands out as the very definition of a guy who wasn't the same afterwards. He really had NO answer to anything Calzaghe did that night. This fight doesn't sound like it was anywhere near as one-sided.


It wasn't one sided, very competitive actually. Some are overstating what Brook did, others downplaying it. But he was a deserved winner.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It wasn't one sided, very competitive actually. Some are overstating what Brook did, others downplaying it. But he was a deserved winner.


Reading between the lines that's the impression I'm getting. Sounds like it was at times an ugly fight. I'll be interested to see if Porter's reduced to hype-job to downplay Brook winning.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Can't believe people thught he was like Mosley.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brook a clear 8-4 win btw


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Felix said:


> Reading between the lines that's the impression I'm getting. Sounds like it was at times an ugly fight. I'll be interested to see if Porter's reduced to hype-job to downplay Brook winning.


personally, i found both performances not that great: Porter started reasonably well, but as the rounds went on, he just starting diving in with his head, flailing his arms everywhere, and Brook, it was a nice story he won after all this time, but he honestly didn't look great doing it. Sure he landed 1 or 2 punches a round, but that was about it. the best you could say about Brook's performance was that it was 'composed', but then again compared to Porter, tonight Wile E. Coyote would have looked composed.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> personally, i found both performances not that great: Porter started reasonably well, but as the rounds went on, he just starting diving in with his head, flailing his arms everywhere, and Brook, it was a nice story he won after all this time, but he honestly didn't look great doing it. Sure he landed 1 or 2 punches a round, but that was about it. the best you could say about Brook's performance was that it was 'composed', but then again compared to Porter, tonight Wile E. Coyote would have looked composed.


It shouldn't be underestimated at how difficult it is to handle a fighter like Shaun Porter though who is never giving you time to breath and is throwing punches from an assortment of angles virtually all of the time. Kell did well not to fold under the pressure considering the circumstances; it was a pretty bad style match-up for him.

You'll see a better Kell Brook once he's able to fight at a slower pace and pick his shots more, but I thought he did well under the circumstances.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I think Brook did great considering how Porter fights. I predicted Porter TKO/KO and was so wrong.
Brooke impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good RbR guys :clap:

Watching last night/this morning I thought Porter had won, though I didn't score the fight I thought Porter's activity & aggression > Brook's accuracy & power 

I was really surprised at the decision, American judges often favour the aggressor & I didn't think Brook won enough rounds to convince them otherwise 

I've been a big fan of Brook for years & after all the stick he's got on forums since the Alexander cancellations its rather satisfying to see all the praise he's getting from good posters

I called this fight all wrong, I thought Porter would be too much for Kell. With his foot speed & head movement he was always going to be able to get in close & exploit Brook's lack of infighting ability. I was surprised that the ref allowed Kell to hold so often, with a stricter ref this fight might've had a different look.

If Porter reminds me of a fighter its not Mosely or Tyson, he's like an inferior Pryor. A relentless swarmer with an awkward rhythm.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel even the Pryor comparison is a little off. Pryor wasn't always pretty to watch, but he certainly wasn't lacking in technique and threw plenty of lovely straight shots in his first fight with Alexis Arguello. 

Shaun Porter might want to reevaluate his style a little bit. If he can compromise a little of that relentlessness and work rate in favour of composure and technique then he'll be more successful at the top level. I think he has it in him ability-wise.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Its better than Mosely or Tyson


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Its better than Mosely or Tyson


We can agree on that.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Well done Brook. Not surprised by him winning it at all. It was a clumsy fight at times but mainly due to styles more than anything dirty. Thought it was quite tense the whole way through actually. An enjoyable fight. A title shot has been a long time coming for Special K too.

#chocolatebrownie


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kell fought great. his prior manager even thought that he was going to lose this fight

i bet on porter i have no idea how anyone couldve scored this for shawn

that being said, i have no idea how anyone couldve scored the canelo fight for lara.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm not convinced the pressure was ineffective. Kell looked in some distress and it prevented him from getting off with his own shots 90% of the time. I'm all for favouring clean punching over aggression, but Kell's cleaning punching was few and far between.


I see your point but it took it out of Porter and he faded so I had it 115-113 to Special K


----------

